

Richard Hughes on color management in Linux and GNOME - Garbage
http://libregraphicsworld.org/articles.php?article_id=42

======
jodoherty
These guys have done some nice work in an area that's too easy to overlook.
I'm really excited to see how their full screen color management idea works
out, since the main problem I used to have with calibrating stuff in Linux is
with calibrating each screen in a multi-monitor (dual-head, triple-head, etc.)
setup. I've only ever had luck loading profiles for each separate screen when
using Xinerama and the proprietary NVidia drivers. Everything else I've tried
either makes it impossible to load an ICC profile or will only allow one
profile for both screens (since all the screens use the same gamma table with
certain drivers), so you can calibrate one monitor or you can calibrate the
other one, but you can't have both calibrated.

For right now though, huge 1920x1080 resolution screens are cheap enough now
that having just one screen isn't so bad anymore, but it's only a matter of
time before you'll pretty much need two or three screens like that.
Fortunately, it sounds like these guys will have a real solution worked out
within a matter of years.

------
RexRollman
I guess I must be old school. My idea of color management in Linux is setting
the colors in my Xterm.

